# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Fotos construccion presa Irán. Río Karun

## REC

Construcción de una presa en Irán en el río Karun; es una bóveda de 200 metros de altura. Os voy poniendo más.

----------


## REC

Características generales para los que sepais ingles:

Karun has the highest discharge among the rivers in Iran, while it is the longest river in the Country. The length of the River is 950 km and the area of its catchment is 60.000km .. Karun is the only River in Iran which is navigable by boat. The source of the Karun is called Abkaj, located on Zardkuh-e Bakhtyari Mountains . The River originates from the Zagros Mountain Range. After winging through mountainous areas and flowing into the Khuzestan Plain, it reaches an area named Gotvand. The Karun is divided into two branches in the north of Shushtar, joining each other again on the south of Shushtar. The main branch of the Karun is the Dez River , which is joins the Karun on the north of Ahvaz . The Karun joins the Arvand River on the Iran-Iraq boarder, and eventually flows into the Persian Gulf .

----------


## REC

Características de la presa:

Dam Specifications:
Height from the foundation 205 (m) 
Height from the river bed 185 (m)
Crest length 462/28 (m)
Crest level 850 (m) 
Crest width 5.5 (m)
Width on the foundation 29/5 (m)
Total volume of concreting 1300000 (m )
Operational normal level 845 (m) 

Reservoir:
Volume at maximum operational level of 845 (m) 2970 (Mm ) 
Volume at minimum operational level of 800 m 1250 (Mm )
Operational volume 1720 (Mm )
Non- Operational volume 1250 (Mm )
Water level during probable maximum flood (PMF) 851.5 (m)
Total area of lake at the maximum operational level 48/2 (km ) 
length of lake at the maximum operational level 60 (km) 

Diversion Tunnels Diversion tunnel(No. 1) Diversion tunnel (No. 2) 
Length 613 (m) 536 (m) 
Internal diameter 13 (m) 13 (m) 
Excavation diameter Apr.15 (m) Apr. 15 (m) 
Cross section shape Hexagonal Horseshoe 
Lining type Concrete Concrete lining (walls) 
Number of gates 2 - 
Discharge Capacity 1800 (m3/s) 1500 (m3/s) 
Surface Excavation 191634 (m3) 198046 (m3) 
Underground Excavation 120562 (m3) 104583 (m3) 
Concreting 55567 (m3) 42695 (m3) 
Lifting system Gantry crane of 280 tons - 

Specifications of the power plant equipment 

Total capacity the power plant 
 2000 (M.W.) 

Number and capacity of the units 
 8 each with the capacity of 250 (M.W) 

Long term mean annual energy 
 4137 (GWH) 

Annual firm energy 
 2965 (GWH) 

Inlet valves 

Type 
 Biplane butterfly 

Number 
 8 

Diameter 
 5.2 (m) 

Maximum pressure 
 2.32 ( M.pa ) 

Turbines 

Type 
 Francis, with vertical axis 

54 
 653.10 (m.a.s.l.) 

Number 
 8 units 

Nominal head 
 161 (m) 

Speed 
 187.5 (R.P.M) 

Maximum head 
 179 (m) 

Nominal power output 
 255 (MW) 

Nominal design discharge of each unit 
 172 (m /s) 

Maximum power output 
 295 (MW) 

Generators 

Nominal power output 
 250 (MW) 

Nominal voltage 
 15.75 (k.v.) +(-) 50% 

Maximum o power utput 
 300 (MWA) 

Frequency 
 50 (HZ) +(-) 3% 

Nominal power factor 
 95% lagging 

Speed 
 187.5 (R.p.m.) 

Main Transformer 

Number 
 4 single phase plus 3 part unit 

Nominal power 
 100 (MWA) - (single-phase) 

Vecto group 
 YN dII 

Nominal primary voltage 
 15.75 (k.v) + (-) 5% 

Nominal secondary voltage 
 410 (k.v) + (-) 5% 

Cooling system 
 Oil directed & water forced circulation (ODWF)

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola REC.
Espléndido reportaje. Lástima que nos pille un tanto lejos para ir a fotografiarla :Big Grin: .
Creo que has hallado un filón, si es así, no dudes en seguir subiendo reportajes de este calibre, aunque estén en arameo :Big Grin: 
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jasg555

Impresionante.

Me ha llamado la atención que han hormigonmado por completo el vaso sobre donde caen los aliviaderos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estupendo reportaje REC, muy bueno  :Smile:  :Wink: , si no es por tí, no la conocía  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Una presa majestuosa si señor, lástima como comenta Antonio que nos pille un poquito lejos para ir a visitarla, pero bueno, eso se soluciona rápido con un par de billetes de avión y un par de días de "asuntos propios"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Impresionante.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención que han hormigonmado por completo el vaso sobre donde caen los aliviaderos.


Supongo que lo habrán hecho ya que a él caen los chorros de los desagües intermedios y los aliviaderos, y con la altura que tienen sumado al caudal que echarán, si no se protege esa zona, con la energía que debe de salir el agua por los desagües intermedios, romperá y "zaleará" toda esa zona, pudiendo poner en peligro a la zona de cimentación de la presa.

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://commondatastorage.googleapis....l/13274966.jpg

http://commondatastorage.googleapis....al/7475285.jpg

Un saludo.

----------


## Pocoyo

REC me ha gustado mucho la presa. Encima las presas bóveda son mis favoritas.
Una cosa está clara viendo las fotos: que el río Karum debe tener unas avenidas muy grandes porque sólo así se explica que tenga un aliviadero lateral, otro frontal, 2 desagües intermedios y el desagüe de fondo. 
Y sobre lo del cuenco amortiguador, que está todo revestido, coincido con F. Lázaro en que es para amortiguar mejor el impacto del agua y no se erosione esa zona. A simple vista la presa está encajada en una cerrada bastante ideal pero la roca no parece muy sana y el impacto del agua a esas velocidades tan grandes de los chorros podrían romperla.

Saludos a todos!!

----------


## REC

Buenas compis, me alegro que haya gustado, a mi tb me sorprendio el tema del encauzamiento a/ab de la presa, y sí, me imagino que será por temas de estabilidad de terreno para evitar una posible afección a los cimientos, lo que ocurre es que aquí estamos acostumbrados a verlo solo en el cuenco amortiguador, tb creo que influirá el régimen de avenidas de este río (posiblemente 2 al año pero fortísimas) que sumado al uso principal hidroeléctrico de este embalse que le mantendrá en cotas altas casi siempre con una escasísima carrera; hace que hayan tenido que adoptar esta solución.

----------


## ben-amar

J***r, con la presa :EEK!:  :Smile: . Gracias REC

----------


## velaro_006

Lo que más impresiona es tal cantidad de agua que suelta y almacena en una zona tan seca y árida... madre mía menudo gigante... es brutal ver los 3 aliviaderos en acción :EEK!: 

Si bien he leído, con todos los aliviaderos abiertos descarga a razón de 15,000 m3/s... casi ná!

----------


## Los terrines

Espectaculares imágenes, REC y F.Lázaro. Muchas gracias por mostrarlas (yo tampoco la conocía).

Saludos.

----------

